

Which Programming Language Should I Learn First? - Walkman
http://lifehacker.com/which-programming-language-should-i-learn-first-1477153665

======
TIJ
Any language that you are comfortable with like the new high level
languages(ruby or python) but it also depends on the kind of need you have for
example if you are going to be a kernel developer "C" is your thing, if you
are going to be a web developer "Ruby on rails, Php, java"; if you are going
for software field maybe java and c++ would help; It all depends on your need
so decide wisely. Languages are fun!!!

